# Brandtii



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

View attachment 74281


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Beautifull fish GG!!!!!

what size is he?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice S. brandtii


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks. 
He is around 9"-10".


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

How cool is that?








That's one beautiful Brandtii you got there, mate









I he really gold-colored in real life, like some of the mature Brandtii I've seen so far are? His colors look a bit washed out: or is that caused by the tank lights or the picture quality?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> How cool is that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is more of a bronze color than gold but the light on the tank doesnt help. And for some reason (I think where his tank is located) his pictures dont represent his true color very well. All the other ones seem to come out ok but his. I also dont do any enhancing of the pictures...no flash or photoshop....just take a pic and load it up.

Im not sure. But he did heal up nicely from the drop on the concrete!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im not sure. But he did heal up nicely from the drop on the concrete![snapback]1171627[/snapback]​


Yeah, he looks superb


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great fish GG does your Brandtii have red in the eye?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NIKE said:


> great fish GG does your Brandtii have red in the eye?
> [snapback]1171665[/snapback]​


It is more of an orange...Almost like nattereri.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

He looks awesome man, and so long as he doesn't go skydiving again anytime soon he should stay that way









I love that choice of rocks too, really natural


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

He looks very nice, I like his humpp lookz badass


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

he's a mean motorscooter. what a fish!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Probably not a better brandtii in the U.S. (I hate your guts)


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

he looks very nice GG. an impressive fish for sure. I don't know if I've ever seen a brandti that large before







.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

lookin good! nice fat hump and menacing jaws.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Very nice mean looking serra! And the dorsal fin looks flawless now!


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Thats a nice Brandti you've got there double g. When I first got into this hobbie I was told that these were the most rare and most aggressive P's there is.









Either way, I still think they're cool and yours looks blinding.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

looks a little like my rhom in that pic


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

excellent looking fish you got there


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn great branti


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Whall Banner said:


> Thats a nice Brandti you've got there double g. When I first got into this hobbie I was told that these were the most rare and most aggressive P's there is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At one time or another, I think every serrasalmus has been labled as the most aggressive piranha you can get. I think that goes along with the availability.

I think people tend to exagerate how aggressive their fish are anyways...just like how they exagerate the size. I cant tell you how many 8" fish I bought that turned out to be 6", or how many 10" fish that were actually 8". I have seen a ton of posts by people saying "my fish is a straight up killer" only to post a month later posting "why wont they eat in front of me?""why are they so skittish?". It is the nature of a forum and these fish. People read about others having killer fish so they cant admit that their fish are shy....and then they find out that it is actually pretty rare to have a solo fish that will attack anything that walks buy.

Now this brandtii lived up to its reputation when he was in a 30 gallon tank so I am hoping he gets his attitude back now that he is in a bigger tank. In the 30 gallon, my gf refused to feed him because durring feeding he would follow your hand outside the tank and when you opened the top...he would be watching for the food...and when you droped it in you had better move your hand because he would dart to the top of the tank and break the water getting to the food. I think I have a pic somewhere that shows him following the food around. I will try to dig it up.


----------

